# Foam Lance & Karcher Issue SOLVED!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, solved 

Many thanks to Mark at Autobrite who sent out to Bryan today the adapter (plastic) for the Karcher foam lances to allow safe and easy use of the foam lance with Karcher guns. So this afternoon, we reviewed the performance of the parts and were impressed that the solution seems to have solved the problems we were experiencing, namely:


Tight, near impossible fitting
Difficluties in removing lance again
Damage to Karcher guns

I would be fair to say that I personally trust the solutin as otherwise it would not have been pointed at my car!!

So here we go, a dusty S60 in need of a touchless wash with foam. 



















*Assembly*

First of all, a small amount of grease was applied to the O-ring on the end of the brass section as shown:




























This was then fitted into the plastic adapter designed to fit into the Karcher lances easily and without damaging them. Push the brass section in:










And then twist and lock:










Here is the new adapter versus the old design of foam lance side by side...



















This section was now fitted onto the foam gun:










Here, Bryan used a little tape to ensure a water tight seal, I believe this will not be necessary on all lances, but was for our one...










Then fitting:










Tightening a little so that it is straight...










And we're good to go... Now we just need some Snow foam.

So, 300ml of Supa Snow Foam:










Topped up with 500ml of warm water:










Fit onto the Karcher and we are good to go...










This following video shows the foam gun in action. Excuse the on/off of the Karcher here, but you can clearly see that we are getting effective foam and that the adpater has (as expected) not had any adverse effects on the performance of the product yet has certainly made fitting into the Karcher gun far easier and safer feeling. Happy foaming:



And some pictures of the foam:





































Now the foam stage was complete, and left to dwell a little, it was time for the rinse stage, so the foam lance had to be removed... previously this has proved very troublesome indeed thanks to very tight fittings, but now it came off very easily indeed as this following video highlights:



And the foam was then rinsed off to leave the following:























































So in conclusion, the adapter certainly works and makes a very safe solution to using the foam lances in Karcher foam guns... indeed, this is the resolution that we have been waiting for so well done to Autobrite for getting this out to us and sorting out the problem here to make the lances safely useable in one of the most popular pressure washers in the world of detailing.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good Dave.

How much are these connectors, as mine is stupid tight and once it's in, it's been stuck a few times. It flew off the other weekend at a Porsche i was working on - luckily only goes a few inches and drops!!


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

is the connector universal with all karchers?

where can i get a foam lance for my karcher?


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Intresting, thanks dave.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fantastic, great post!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Great news !

Any ideea when one could order the new and improved foam lance ? :detailer:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Very interesting, Thanks for the write up Dave.

Mark, When can we buy these, and are you going to do a conversion kit for those of us with a lance so we don't have to pay another £50 to rectify the connection issue?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Give GB on the new foam lances


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Thanks to Dave and Bryan for a detailed review of our new Karcher connector,as i thought, this is a trouble free connector that we have developed for the Karchers that fits like a dream..
> 
> Thanks again guys!!
> 
> Mark:thumb:


Any chance you could edit your post to exclude at least some of Dave's - everybody just has to read through it twice


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Videos finally uploaded. Enjoy


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Would be interested in just getting the adapter when they are available, I got my lance off a different supplier on here who seems a little more "quiet". I am lucky in that only have problems of removing the lance, no damage so far...it certainly wont be going anywhere of its own accord considering the amount of force I need to remove it when I want to .


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave sorry to go off topic, but who exactly is bryan? i know you do most of your detailing together & I see he joined DW about 6 months before you, but doesn't post all that frequently. Is he the person we have to thank for introducing you to the DW?

Also what's OSCAR about?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks to Dave and Bryan for a detailed description of our new connectors.Just as thought they fit like a dream..

Thanks again guys!

Regards Mark:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Interested to know if they will be available seperately rather than just with the Lance.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Dave sorry to go off topic, but who exactly is bryan? i know you do most of your detailing together & I see he joined DW about 6 months before you, but doesn't post all that frequently. Is he the person we have to thank for introducing you to the DW?
> 
> Also what's OSCAR about?


When the other Photobucket videos finally finish uploading (getting me angry now its so slow ), you'll see who Bryan is. 

Bryan and I are old MegsUK members (me under the name Kickin Griffin), and he joined when DW started straight away and I sort of ambled along six months later, it was actually Alex_L who drew me across to answer a Physics question! Both of us were detailing before the days of DW in various forms


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok for those who want a new set of connectors for the Karcher gun they are here,,these are for the Non Autobrite customers who bought there lance from another supplier..

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this supposed to be the final solution?

I think I must be missing something , but I do hope that this is just a temporary measure and that development of a proper and safe karcher attachment is still on the cards.

I don't think for one minute that an Alto to Karcher attachment was ever designed to have over a kilo of lateral force swung off it (1ltr of water in the bottle equals 1kg in weight). I'd rather stick with a slightly tight 'old version' than risk damage through the alto attachment undoing first time you tilt the lance. It just doesn't look right.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> Is this supposed to be the final solution?
> 
> I think I must be missing something , but I do hope that this is just a temporary measure and that development of a proper and safe karcher attachment is still on the cards.
> 
> I don't think for one minute that an Alto to Karcher attachment was ever designed to have over a kilo of lateral force swung off it (1ltr of water in the bottle equals 1kg in weight). I'd rather stick with a slightly tight 'old version' than risk damage through the alto attachment undoing first time you tilt the lance. It just doesn't look right.


I don't know whether this is the final solution, however the adapter has quite a deep throat so this should counter the problem you describe! also with dave being a scientifically minded chap doing a PHD in physics and all i think he would probably have noticed if such a problem were evident.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> Is this supposed to be the final solution?
> 
> I think I must be missing something , but I do hope that this is just a temporary measure and that development of a proper and safe karcher attachment is still on the cards.
> 
> I don't think for one minute that an Alto to Karcher attachment was ever designed to have over a kilo of lateral force swung off it (1ltr of water in the bottle equals 1kg in weight). I'd rather stick with a slightly tight 'old version' than risk damage through the alto attachment undoing first time you tilt the lance. It just doesn't look right.


It'll do for me for the time being, I now have to resort to holding the gun between my thighs and using both hands to twist the lance off! My neighbours probably think I have totally lost it "Christ, now he's humping his cleaning stuff. The youth of today" 

I have my concerns over having another link, But for a tenner it's worth a try imo. I'm in the process of ordering now.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Is this supposed to be the final solution?
> 
> I think I must be missing something , but I do hope that this is just a temporary measure and that development of a proper and safe karcher attachment is still on the cards.
> 
> I don't think for one minute that an Alto to Karcher attachment was ever designed to have over a kilo of lateral force swung off it (1ltr of water in the bottle equals 1kg in weight). I'd rather stick with a slightly tight 'old version' than risk damage through the alto attachment undoing first time you tilt the lance. It just doesn't look right.


Not sure which part is causing you concern here, Steve?

The solution is natrually perhaps not as ideal as a "proper" attachement. However, if you see in the video the way Bryan is holding the lance, he is supporting it such that the weight of the bottle is supported forward of this attachment - granted this in the main counters the downwards force of the bottle, but this will also be supporting lateral forces as well.

The attachment itself is also made of thick plastic that feels perfectly sturdy to me for holding a kilo in weight.



rmorgan84 said:


> I don't know whether this is the final solution, however the adapter has quite a deep throat so this should counter the problem you describe! also with dave being a scientifically minded chap doing a PHD in physics and all i think he would probably have noticed if such a problem were evident.


Nah, we realise somethings wrong when it stops working :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

autobrite-direct said:


> Ok for those who want a new set of connectors for the Karcher gun they are here,,these are for the Non Autobrite customers who bought there lance from another supplier..
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/


Guys rather than ordering through the site and paying mega postage, you can pay via pay-pal [email protected] and please add £2.00 extra to cover the postage cost..

Thanks


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

So, if I bought my lance from Autobrite, do I get an adaptor for free ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Is this supposed to be the final solution?
> 
> I think I must be missing something , but I do hope that this is just a temporary measure and that development of a proper and safe karcher attachment is still on the cards.
> 
> I don't think for one minute that an Alto to Karcher attachment was ever designed to have over a kilo of lateral force swung off it (1ltr of water in the bottle equals 1kg in weight). I'd rather stick with a slightly tight 'old version' than risk damage through the alto attachment undoing first time you tilt the lance. It just doesn't look right.


Ah, now I look at it again, I think I see what you are referring to more clearly... If the lance was say tilted backwards, the connected would slide back and be able to then rotate and come off?? Rather than the plastic itself snapping or shearing, as it would take more than 1kg to do that....

It made a very thorough click into place, and it was swung in the video and no problems seemed to arise from that, but as said above, next time I'm at Bryan's I'll bounce it around with a kilo of water in and see what happens, but it seems safe and secure to me on this run out.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Not sure which part is causing you concern here, Steve?


What amount of rotational force is required to dislodge the brass alto fitting from the plastic alto to karcher adaptor. Do you feel that the force required will be less than the force presented by a full litre foam bottle being rocked from side to side as you foam up your car.

In the pics, you can clearly see that the brass alto adaptor has got rounded edges to it's locator pins, yet the plastic housing that it locates into is squared. The radius of the rounded edges seems not to present a solid anchor for the brass alto adaptor to locate securely in the first instance, never mind after a little 'in service' wear and tear.

By distancing the foam bottle further from the end of the karcher lance, are you not adding additional forces to the lance orifice. It's too late at night for me to bother calculating the additional strain that this increase in distance will cause.

Think about it for a second, how many of the karcher designed attachments place such immense forces onto the lance as the foam gun does, and surely the addition of a further adaptor piece will only add to this.

I'd just rather see a little longer go into a proper solution than everyone accept the first (and in my opinion, unacceptable) offering.

Mark - I know of a low production run injection moulder, and also a plastic fabricator who does low production runs also - If you want the details I'll email them over. Why can't we just have a plastic version of the brass karcher attachment manufactured, but one with the correct tolerances to fit?


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it just me being stupid and can't find it on the AB site?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Martyn YTFC said:


> Is it just me being stupid and can't find it on the AB site?


Yep 

Clicky Here to Reveal all !


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> Mark - I know of a low production run injection moulder, and also a plastic fabricator who does low production runs also - If you want the details I'll email them over. Why can't we just have a plastic version of the brass karcher attachment manufactured, but one with the correct tolerances to fit?


Was wondering the same myself - why not 'copy' Karchers end - but thought there must have been some techy explaination for it.

But if it does the job - hey hoe i suppose. Maybe would be a high cost implication for design / making on a small scale.


----------



## 350gt (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you put the foam gun on the max setting? all the way minus?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> What amount of rotational force is required to dislodge the brass alto fitting from the plastic alto to karcher adaptor. Do you feel that the force required will be less than the force presented by a full litre foam bottle being rocked from side to side as you foam up your car.
> 
> In the pics, you can clearly see that the brass alto adaptor has got rounded edges to it's locator pins, yet the plastic housing that it locates into is squared. The radius of the rounded edges seems not to present a solid anchor for the brass alto adaptor to locate securely in the first instance, never mind after a little 'in service' wear and tear.
> 
> ...


Steve as you quote 'Alto connector' its not the Alto one mate its the Lavor which have square brass lugs that fit into the adapter quite nicely as the hole in the adapter is square too.So when fitted this is a tight fit and it seems very secure indeed.

As for the reason why this connector has been made up is that some dw members were having problems with the tight fitment so in a matter of urgency we have put this together for them. We have been trying to get new connectors made for the last 4 months now and we were infact promised a new batch but as yet we have had no luck. So we were still trying to source a new adapter for the Karcher gun to make things better,however i sent a sample of these connectors to Bryan and Dave for them to test and to give me feedback from the whole process and im pleased to say both of them were happy to report back with good feedback- so i will be honest with you if it works - leave it alone..However Steve if you would'nt mind sending the details anyway i would be most greatful.

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

alanjo99 said:


> Was wondering the same myself - why not 'copy' Karchers end - but thought there must have been some techy explaination for it.
> 
> But if it does the job - hey hoe i suppose. Maybe would be a high cost implication for design / making on a small scale.


Mmm your right,the set up cost for this plastic moulding could be very expensive indeed and of course you have the price of the connectors which i would have thought you would only be able to buy in x quantity????


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> What amount of rotational force is required to dislodge the brass alto fitting from the plastic alto to karcher adaptor. Do you feel that the force required will be less than the force presented by a full litre foam bottle being rocked from side to side as you foam up your car.
> 
> In the pics, you can clearly see that the brass alto adaptor has got rounded edges to it's locator pins, yet the plastic housing that it locates into is squared. The radius of the rounded edges seems not to present a solid anchor for the brass alto adaptor to locate securely in the first instance, never mind after a little 'in service' wear and tear.
> 
> ...


I can comment on how secure the fit felt when connected and it did feel very secure in its fitting, and Bryan will tell you this also as we both agreed at the time it was secure... I gave it a going over that I was happy with before it was pointd anywhere near the 60, believe me 

You are talking about the torque acting on the connectors from the side to side (essentially circular) motion of the lance with respect to its centre point... however, its centre point is not the join of the lance for the swing but instead at Bryan's arm. So, thats where this torque additional torque will be flet most on a back on the hand scribble of whats happening.

However, yes, increasing the length away of a weight will increase the torque that is put on any joint for a circular orbit or swing, I do agree on that... where exactly all the stresses are I would need to do a more detailed scribble than whats in front of me right now. 

Suffice to say the 1kg weight going side to side at no point worried me or Bryan with regard to the secure fitting of the attachment in practice, and while I do see your point about the locating pins being cicular with a short anchor point, it did feel very secure in practice... Perhaps you can try one in practice also, would be inetrested to hear your thoughts and give it a good swing around and see if you can dislodge it, I'll be trying that next opportunity I get too but you're stronger than me  And the greatest force for dislodge will be at direction changes of the swing (ie stopping moving right and going left for example), so the stronger a swing back you can get, the better the test for what I think you are saying. The main concern here would be that the anchor is not "deep" enough for its connector, but thats an easy mod.

I do also see your pint about why not just get a plastic fitting for the Karcher, this solution I believe is to suit all the brass ones sold, so I cannot comment on any further developments, I can only test what is infront of me  And my thoughts initially from trying it are that it is an effective solution to the issue currently facing owners of Karchers and brass fitments and it certainly feels securely fastened and raised no concerns with me, and certianly made the whole foaming experience much easier than with the tight brass connector - we simply couldn't live with the "tight" fitting, as it was damaging beyond repair out guns, so it simply was not an option.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

350gt said:


> Do you put the foam gun on the max setting? all the way minus?


You'll have to ask Bryan that one I'm afraid, as he set the gun up here... He's on night shift just now, but will chime in in the morning I am sure


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

well it all looks very good and hopefully sorted. so do we buy this ourselves then?

****er92


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

350gt said:


> Do you put the foam gun on the max setting? all the way minus?


I set it to about midway.....zero is too narrow I find and all the way positive is too wide but it's horses for courses.....have a play and see which setting you like and run with that :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

Those reflections are fantastic!


----------



## 350gt (Oct 10, 2007)

blr123 said:


> I set it to about midway.....zero is too narrow I find and all the way positive is too wide but it's horses for courses.....have a play and see which setting you like and run with that :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


oh no not the spray angle, but the knob at the top which controls the dilution right?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

autobrite-direct said:


> Steve as you quote 'Alto connector' its not the Alto one mate its the Lavor which have square brass lugs that fit into the adapter quite nicely as the hole in the adapter is square too.So when fitted this is a tight fit and it seems very secure indeed.
> 
> As for the reason why this connector has been made up is that some dw members were having problems with the tight fitment so in a matter of urgency we have put this together for them. We have been trying to get new connectors made for the last 4 months now and we were infact promised a new batch but as yet we have had no luck. So we were still trying to source a new adapter for the Karcher gun to make things better,however i sent a sample of these connectors to Bryan and Dave for them to test and to give me feedback from the whole process and im pleased to say both of them were happy to report back with good feedback- so i will be honest with you if it works - leave it alone..However Steve if you would'nt mind sending the details anyway i would be most greatful.
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb:


Hi Mark.

These guy's are the people that I have approached with regard to doing some molding work for the body of my sun gun clone the Epoch and I are looking to put into manufacture - http://www.protomold.co.uk/ - I just need to work on my CAD skills a bit more.

There is a company called -

WKH Fabrications
Carlton Business Park
Cemetery Road
Yeadon
Leeds
LS19 7BD
Tel - 0113 2391909

The guy you need to speak to is called Wayne.

We use WKH for all of our plastic fabrication work, including machining, that's what they do. They are pretty good.

It's obviously be cheaper in the long run to get the part drawn properly by someone in CAD (maybe a detailing world member could help out here by doing the drawing??) and injected moulded.

If I can be of further help Mark, just ask, I'm currently drowning fast under my workload already, but wouldn't mind a karcher attachment that inspires me with confidence:thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Now Steve's (L200) question's........

One thing you mention Steve is wear & tear.....there shouldn't be much of that on the Lavor fitting, on mine anyway, cause it has been fitted and that's way it will stay except when I re-grease the "O" ring, it's only the Karcher fitting that will be fitted/removed regularly which is what is done with all Karcher fittings anyway so I don't see that being a problem really.

With regard to the more "permanent" fitting, Mark did say they were still looking at one.....however I was so comfortable with the way the test went that I mentioned to Mark that whatever he came up with I'm happy and would stick with what I have now.

Now with regard to how the Lavor fits in the Karcher fitting I looked at that very carefully and paid particular attension when the fittings were mated together and the fit was nice, neat and felt "solid", also when in use once again it felt solid and more importantly safe with not even a hint of movement during use.

Steve you mentioned you would rather have the tight fitting.......well I can tell you that would *DEFINATELY* damage the lip that effectively locks the bayonette in place and that's when things can start flying off even formal Karcher fittings like the Vario Lance when twisted to adjust the pressure, because the retainer has beeen damaged/worn the lock has effectively been broken which will allow the vario lance to turn and as soon as the trgger is pulled it will fly off.......the tight one is for me most *DEFINATELY NOT *the way to go and Steve that comes with a guarantee.

Asthetically possibly it could like better but for me I'm after something that is both safe, effective and functional and the lance I have now does this no problem.

Also, tonight....if I remember....I'll take the lance into work and take some measurements using a micrometre/vernier and give it a real going over......I'll try and take some pics aswell.

Hope all that makes sense Steve......it's night shift so make allowances eh :lol:..........it's good to hear from you it's been while eh, how's Ant doing?

Cheers
Bryan


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Bry:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just to confirm - this is the one i require. I got the foam lance from ebay from Rachel at auto-chem i think it was.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Just to confirm - this is the one i require. I got the foam lance from ebay from Rachel at auto-chem i think it was.


Contact Rachel direct if you have any issue's. I understand she now has the plastic adaptors in stock.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

beardboy said:


> Just to confirm - this is the one i require. I got the foam lance from ebay from Rachel at auto-chem i think it was.


I am in the same boat mate. What I am not fully understanding though is this:
I have a Karcher fitment HD lance
I have a Karcher washer

So I have to buy an adapter and then buy a new lance with the Lavor fitment instead in order to use this adapter?
Looking at the link to the Autobrite store it looks like you get the plastic bit but then its another £40-£50 for a new lance.

Have I missed something?


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Contact Rachel direct if you have any issue's. I understand she now has the plastic adaptors in stock.


Would be disappointed if true. Only spoke to them last week about this as I bought mine from them, and was only pointed in the direction of the thread on here which suggested sanding down the plastic bit on the PW gun.


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Sould it not be the case that those who purchased the Lance from Autobrite in the past recieve the replacement part Free of Charge. In essence the lance when first supplied was not fit for purpose and now some people are having to pay an extra £12 to get the item to do what it should have done from day 1!!!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

jpmcc said:


> Sould it not be the case that those who purchased the Lance from Autobrite in the past recieve the replacement part Free of Charge. In essence the lance when first supplied was not fit for purpose and now some people are having to pay an extra £12 to get the item to do what it should have done from day 1!!!!!


IIRC, Autobrite are sending these parts out free of charge to those who bought the lance from them - Mark said something along these lines in Bryan's original post expressing his concerns.

Not sure about the other resellers though.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Martyn YTFC said:


> Would be disappointed if true. Only spoke to them last week about this as I bought mine from them, and was only pointed in the direction of the thread on here which suggested sanding down the plastic bit on the PW gun.


Ok, well I would try again now mate  Pop them a PM.


----------



## 51Sneyd (Nov 6, 2007)

I've just popped in to AB and Mark has fitted the part for me (FoC as I bought it from him in the first place) - what can I say, excellent service  :thumb:

...and now I won't look like d6dph's description when changing the lance


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> IIRC, Autobrite are sending these parts out free of charge to those who bought the lance from them - Mark said something along these lines in Bryan's original post expressing his concerns.
> 
> Not sure about the other resellers though.


Fantastic. Thanks for clearing that up :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

so now you order a foam gun with a lavor connector on it, and buy the lavor to karcher adaptor to go on the connector to connect to the karcher. 

obvious lol


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

So is this adaptor going to fit my karcher foam gun?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

so i would have to buy a new gun with a lavor connector on it? so blow another £50?

my 1st AB lance fell apart! cheap tat that was!


I have to fight to get my new lance in and out of the karcher gun!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

beardboy said:


> So is this adaptor going to fit my karcher foam gun?


I believe this Karcher adapter is for all Karcher guns... Give Mark at Autobrite a quick call and he will confirm 100% for you 



minimadgriff said:


> so i would have to buy a new gun with a lavor connector on it? so blow another £50?
> 
> my 1st AB lance fell apart! cheap tat that was!
> 
> I have to fight to get my new lance in and out of the karcher gun!


If you bought it from Autobrite, then Mark is giving the adapter to his customers FOC as far as I know, so drop him a line and I'm sure he will sort you out with this connector. It will make your life much easier with the lance.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

jpmcc said:


> Sould it not be the case that those who purchased the Lance from Autobrite in the past recieve the replacement part Free of Charge. In essence the lance when first supplied was not fit for purpose and now some people are having to pay an extra £12 to get the item to do what it should have done from day 1!!!!!


Right Autobrite customers are getting the connectors FOC, Members who bought a lance from anybody else am not interested in that and they should go back to who ever sold it too them..Its only for Autobrite customers who can prove proof of purchase..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys all future lances bought from us WILL have the new style brass connector and the karcher plastic adapter and they will fit all Karcher machines except the H/D series of the Karchers..

Thankyou!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Right Autobrite customers are getting the connectors FOC, Members who bought a lance from anybody else am not interested in that and they should go back to who ever sold it too them..Its only for Autobrite customers who can prove proof of purchase..


I wasn't imagining things then, thats good news for Autobrite customers


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well done Autobrite.:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Right Autobrite customers are getting the connectors FOC, Members who bought a lance from anybody else am not interested in that and they should go back to who ever sold it too them..Its only for Autobrite customers who can prove proof of purchase..


What kind of proof are you needing mate?
I'll probably have the receipt still but no idea where in the house it will be!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Paypal receipt/history?
CC statement or date purchase made?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

beardboy said:


> So is this adaptor going to fit my karcher foam gun?


yes it is


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

PJS said:


> Paypal receipt/history?
> CC statement or date purchase made?


Pay-pal receipt/credit card transaction/website order/date etc.:thumb:


----------



## Jonsen (Aug 12, 2007)

How do you suggest getting the old karcher connector off the lance pipe? I replaced mine with a lavor connector and it must have been glued on as it took extreme force to get it off, resulting in a heavily scratched pipe despite precautions taken wrapping it in cloth before applying grips. I will be PT'ing you for an adaptor as I still have a Karcher washer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Jonsen said:


> How do you suggest getting the old karcher connector off the lance pipe? I replaced mine with a lavor connector and it must have been glued on as it took extreme force to get it off, resulting in a heavily scratched pipe despite precautions taken wrapping it in cloth before applying grips. I will be PT'ing you for an adaptor as I still have a Karcher washer.


OK we do threadlock our lances together now as sometime ago we used to PTFE tape them to seal them,some members did not like that so now all our lances are threadlocked - not a permanent threadlock though..All you have to do is get some grips and a 19mm spanner and twist it off..


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Going back to a comment L200Steve made earlier in the thread re the extra leverage the new connector adds by extending the length of the lance.

Is there any need for the connecting pipe between the gun connector and the foam head to be so long? Could it be reduced in length to say a 2" pipe so the leverage is reduced?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah surely the main pipe doesn't have to be as long as it is does it?

And I have PM'd you Autobrite, many thanks.
Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys what i will do is reduce the pipe OR fit a fitting into the lance that wont be too long..


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

oo, can I have my replacement after you've done that then buddy?


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Foam Lance*

Will this adapter fit this foam lance??

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-karcher-fitting/prod_371.html

I dont feel the need to drill the brass connector out of sand the gun down a little after spending £50 bills to purchase the lance.

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Lloyd_Zetec (Mar 27, 2008)

I can officially say the new lance is a complete success. I set up my Karcher K 3.99 machine today along with the lance fitted with the new plastic connector. 

An inch of snowfoam in the bottle, topped up with warm water is all that was needed.

Then the moment of truth...

Pulled the trigger, and the thickest, best snowfoam you have ever set your eyes on came shooting out of the lance. I was gobsmacked! It stuck to the car like poo to a carpet. As well as this, the lance was firmly connected to the gun and there were no signs of movement or it falling out whatsoever. I had so much fun with no problems whatsoever.

I can totally recommend the updated HD lance from Autobrite. It connected to the Karcher gun like a dream and was a pleasure to use. Just make sure you realise that you may have a crowd watching you in the process


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

d6dph said:


> Going back to a comment L200Steve made earlier in the thread re the extra leverage the new connector adds by extending the length of the lance.
> 
> Is there any need for the connecting pipe between the gun connector and the foam head to be so long? Could it be reduced in length to say a 2" pipe so the leverage is reduced?


We have some 2" connectors coming in next week!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

golf548 said:


> Will this adapter fit this foam lance??
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-karcher-fitting/prod_371.html
> 
> ...


Yes it will mate!:thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> We have some 2" connectors coming in next week!:thumb:


Ooh how much


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

d6dph said:


> Ooh how much


Only £2.00


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Only £2.00


I'll take one :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Could you put one aside for me Mark, How much for postage (Site postage is £7, A little excessive for a 2" pipe :lol

The other bits turned up today btw, I'm just about to head off to the bat cave to swap them over.


----------



## Jonsen (Aug 12, 2007)

Jonsen said:


> How do you suggest getting the old karcher connector off the lance pipe? I replaced mine with a lavor connector and it must have been glued on as it took extreme force to get it off, resulting in a heavily scratched pipe despite precautions taken wrapping it in cloth before applying grips. I will be PT'ing you for an adaptor as I still have a Karcher washer.





autobrite-direct said:


> OK we do threadlock our lances together now as sometime ago we used to PTFE tape them to seal them,some members did not like that so now all our lances are threadlocked - not a permanent threadlock though..All you have to do is get some grips and a 19mm spanner and twist it off..


Mine must have had excessive thread lock on it then. It required a set of mole grips on the pipe and the spanner tapping with a mallet in order to shock it enough to break the seal and remove. Trying without a mallet it just twisted round in the mole grips (...and yes they were tight, I used some other grips to get them to clip in!) unfortunately damaging the pipe. I hope other people are not in the same position as me and their connectors come off easier.

Are you offering the shorter pipe along with the adapter to customers FOC now then?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Jonsen said:


> Mine must have had excessive thread lock on it then. It required a set of mole grips on the pipe and the spanner tapping with a mallet in order to shock it enough to break the seal and remove. Trying without a mallet it just twisted round in the mole grips (...and yes they were tight, I used some other grips to get them to clip in!) unfortunately damaging the pipe. I hope other people are not in the same position as me and their connectors come off easier.
> 
> Are you offering the shorter pipe along with the adapter to customers FOC now then?


All our foam lances have had non permanent threadlock on them.All new lances will come with a 2" pipe now..All connector mods will come with only the brass connector and a plastic adapter- not the pipe..


----------



## MB^ (Apr 23, 2008)

Can anyone please post the Link for this product on the AutoBrite site?


----------



## Rgee (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Mark

Received my modified fittings on Friday. Great service.


----------



## twoblacklines (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome news! finally my foam lance which i paid £50 for might actually work, wont work at all recently gets halfway in and wont budge. dont want to break lance either.

I hope carwashnwax will honor selling a faulty product with providing me a free adaptor like you do your customers, or hes going to lose alot more than a £10 sale!


----------



## MB^ (Apr 23, 2008)

MB^ said:


> Can anyone please post the Link for this product on the AutoBrite site?


http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=246&products_id=1975

That by any chance?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

twoblacklines said:


> Awesome news! finally my foam lance which i paid £50 for might actually work, wont work at all recently gets halfway in and wont budge. dont want to break lance either.
> 
> I hope carwashnwax will honor selling a faulty product with providing me a free adaptor like you do your customers, or hes going to lose alot more than a £10 sale!


Thats funny, mine goes in really easy, yet its a struggle to get back out again! I end up holding the gun at the end and holding the foamer at the end, giving it a jiggle and pushing the pieces apart using my thumbs pressing against each other!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Have just had a look on the autobrite website as I'm going to get a foam lance for my Karcher. Everywhere else I have read recommends the heavy duty one over the standard but as I have a K2.97, the autobrite website says the heavy duty is not recommended for the 2 series? Is this because of the new connection as nowhere else seems to have said this and from what I gather the lances are all the same regardless of who is selling them?


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Received mine the other day (thanks guys :thumb. Popped into the garage, whipped off the old brass connector with a spanner and some heavy duty pliars, whacked on some PTFE tape and then screwed on the new connector.
Twisted in the back adaptor and all is well with the world again :lol:


One word of note. Not quite sure if anybody else has found this, but you need to align the brass connector so the flanges are at 3 & 9 o'clock. that way when you twist on the black adaptor the flanges of the adaptor line up and makes the bottle and lance level once fixed to the gun.

Hope that makes sense :thumb:


----------



## marcus25 (Aug 9, 2007)

Evening All, i am a bit of a noob so please dont flame me too much haha, I am just about to order a foam Lance, i just bought a Karcher K2020C PW, what foam lance and bits do i need as all these connectors and stuff are confusing me  cheers, Marc


----------



## marcus25 (Aug 9, 2007)

can anybody help? provide a link to exactly what i need to purchase? what lance, extra connectors etc to solve this problem?


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Give Autobrite a call, they just helped me out today too. Although anywhere else I'd read said get the Heavy Duty (HD) lance over the standard one, they said as my Karcher was a 2 series (K2.97), it may not be powerful enough for the HD version so stick to the standard one and that if I ordered one off the website it would come with all new connectors etc and be good to go. Hopefully have mine by the weekend and can have me some fun.


----------



## marcus25 (Aug 9, 2007)

which one did you go for in the end? the standard one or the heavy duty one? how can you tell the difference? is the standard one the one with the red knob on the side above the bottle?


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah its got a red knob. The HD doesn't and has more brass in it. Went for the standard on Autobrite's reccomendation so will see what its like really, only ordered it today.


----------



## marcus25 (Aug 9, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> yeah its got a red knob. The HD doesn't and has more brass in it. Went for the standard on Autobrite's reccomendation so will see what its like really, only ordered it today.


cool, thats the one i've been lookin at  will get it ordered in a few weeks when im back from my holiday


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

7MAT said:


> Contact Rachel direct if you have any issue's. I understand she now has the plastic adaptors in stock.


I have tried to contact Rachel via ebay (where I bought the original product from), by email and PM on here. No reply to any of my messages as to how I get an adaptor from her for a product I bought approximately a month ago  Come on Rachel, talk to me


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

twoblacklines said:


> I hope carwashnwax will honor selling a faulty product with providing me a free adaptor like you do your customers, or hes going to lose alot more than a £10 sale!


Did you get resolution to this matey? I believe CW&W to be very honourable like this


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

SiGainey said:


> I have tried to contact Rachel via ebay (where I bought the original product from), by email and PM on here. No reply to any of my messages as to how I get an adaptor from her for a product I bought approximately a month ago  Come on Rachel, talk to me


Edit, for fairness, Rachel has now contacted me and we can put this whole messy affair behind us all!


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

SiGainey said:


> Edit, for fairness, Rachel has now contacted me and we can put this whole messy affair behind us all!


I have asked, and not got one.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I got my adaptor the other day. thankyou very much autobrite.


p.s. is there a link to the new smaller connecting pipe or is it just a call and order job?


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Finally got around to using the Lance tonight with the new connector. 

What an improvement!

Where as before I'd have to rush around to cover the Mondeo (0.5 litre bottle) and have a little left, tonight with the same dillation as before I had enough to go around 3 times!!! It's like the lance is now actually working correctly!

Guess I can now take my time to cover my cars from now on.


----------

